# Sauron and the War of Wrath



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

Why did Sauron never return to Angband,after being defeated by Luthien & Huan? Shame? 
And why did he not take an active part in the War of Wrath? He was second in command,right after Morgoth and he was bound to his master's will. Instead he just hid and later parleyed with Eonwë - this is a far-fetched theory but is it possible that Sauron intentionally refused to take part in the Nirnaeth,so that he could fulfill an agenda of his own - if he fought in the WoW he would surely had been defeated,but thus the Powers were willing to pardon him maybe.So he would refuse their pardon and become a Dark Lord in his turn - serving only himself. Could we say that Sauron maybe betrayed his master?Hmmmm....


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 2, 2002)

You can expect anything from Sauron! Remember he was called "Sauron the deceiver"!
A twisted soul he is!
Thinking about all this, don't you think that even Melkor was somehow more .... "straight-forwarded" in his behaviour? I mean, he had been born a Vala with clear and powerful forces and to him it was given the role to play the "bad guy" and he acted as such... 
While Sauron - well, he was a Maia that not once had "changed the camps".


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Sauron was in Angband at the time of the War of Wrath. Isn't this where Eonwe found him? As far as him not taking a personal role in the battle - Morgoth didn't either, perhaps Sauron laid low in the deepest levels of Angband with him hoping the furious last-ditch counter-attack by the winged dragons against the Lords of the West would be enough. After seeing most of the Balrogs and Dragons perish (with the few survivors fleeing for their lives) he probably realized it was pointless to do anything but hide.


----------



## Melian (Nov 6, 2002)

He preferred sprawling in the sofa and eating popcorn intead,eh? Well,that's quite himself...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Underhill _
> *I think Sauron was in Angband at the time of the War of Wrath. Isn't this where Eonwe found him? *



From _Of Beren and Lúthien_


> There befell the battle of Huan and Wolf-Sauron, and howls and baying echoed in the hills, and the watchers on the walls of Ered Wethrin across the valley heard it afar and were dismayed.
> But no wizardry nor spell, neither fang nor venom, nor devil's art nor beast-strength , could overthrow Huan of Valinor; and he took his foe by the throat and pinned him down. Then Sauron shifted shape, fom wolf to serpent, and from monster to his own accustomed form. But he could not elude the grip of Huan without forsaking his body utterly. Ere his foul spirit left its dark house, Lúthien came to him, and said that he should be stripped of his raiment of flesh, and his ghost be sent quaking back to Morgoth; and she said: 'There everlastingly thy naked self shall endure the torment of his scorn, pierced by his eyes, unless thou yield to me the mastery of thy tower.'
> Then Sauron yielded himself, and Lúthien took the mastery of the isle and all that was there; and Huan released him. And immediately he took the form of a vampire, great as a dark cloud across the moon, and he fled, dripping blood from his throat upon the trees, and *came to Taur-nu-Fuin, and dwelt there, filling it with horror*.



Sauron has never again gone to Angband after his defeat by Lúthien and Huan. He dwelt in Taur-nu-Fuin and after the War of Wrath he came to Eonwë all by himself. Why did he not return? Because of shame & scorn from Morgoth?

Another thing: What does "yielding the mastery of the tower"  mean exactly? Merely giving the keys to it or something more?
What would have happened if Huan destroyed Sauron's physical form at that very moment? Could he have taken another form after some time or would this prevent him from ever assuming a new body???


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> Another thing: What does "yielding the mastery of the tower"  mean exactly? Merely giving the keys to it or something more?
> What would have happened if Huan destroyed Sauron's physical form at that very moment? Could he have taken another form after some time or would this prevent him from ever assuming a new body???


"yielding the mastery of the tower" probably means not only to give the keys, but to withdraw all the powers that Sauron had put in work for his own benefit. This means that all prisoners will be released and all his servants will be confused since their master will not control him anymore.

If Huan destoyed Sauron's body, he would have the same result with the fall of Numenor: to lose his current body and take some time (~100 years) to assume a new one, even probably losing the ability of pleasant forms forever -which implies no Annatar and no forging of Rings in Eregion!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *
> If Huan destoyed Sauron's body, he would have the same result with the fall of Numenor: to lose his current body and take some time (~100 years) to assume a new one, even probably losing the ability of pleasant forms forever -which implies no Annatar and no forging of Rings in Eregion! *



Interesting gate7! Imagine the consequences of Sauron's never being able to assume a fair form again! Was Luthien's decision to let him go wrong? What would happen if Huan "killed" him...he wouldn't have yielded the mastery to the tower, does that mean that Beren couldn't be saved from the dungeons?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 13, 2002)

Well I think shame was the reason for his not returning in Angband.I don't know why but I think so.He lost his prestige and his reputation is at the lowest possible level so fi I were him I wouldn't return to Angband.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

Still Sauron was faced with a terribly difficult task: to defeat the daughter of Melian and Thingol, and the Hound from the Blessed Realm. That wasn't exactly a piece of cake, though Sauron seemed not to be aware of the true powers of Lúthien, as he emerged from the Tower pretty light-heartedly to capture her and bring her to Morgoth.


----------

